# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Replica Deltec APF600 (com fotos)

## Tiago Sousa

Boas pessoal, devido ao elevado preço dos escumadores bons, e visto que o meu reef vai ser um nano que nem 100 litros brutos de água vai ter, decidi poupar uns trocos e investir num escumador DIY réplica de um Deltec.

Agradecia só um favor, a alguem que tenha um Deltec AFP600 e se não fosse grande massada, se me podia facultar as medidas desta imagem (as medidas das linhas a vermelho):



Já agora se não fosse pedir muito, se me podiam tirar umas fotos de 4 versoes (frontal, lado direito, lado esquerdo e traseira) do escumador, para perceber onde ficam as ligações correctas e o modo de funcionamento.


Só mais uma coisinha, alguem tem conhecimento onde se consegue adquirir uma turbina de needle wheel para uma Aquabee 2000/1 e já agora aproveito e se alguem sabe alguma loja em PT que venda essas bombas a um preço porreiro.


Abraço

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Tiago.

Tens aqui um link que te pode ajudar a fazer o teu escumador DIY ,as medidas são do antigo AP600 agora o APF600 depois das alterações da Deltec.

LinK: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=2685


Boa sorte. :SbOk:  
Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Tiago
Tens aqui o manual de instruções com os esquemas e peças

Deltec APF600

Eu tenho dois...logo que puder e se ainda for necessário, coloco aqui algumas imagens.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Rogério, sem dúvida ficou um escumador impecável, vou usar como referencia.

Pedro, não sei se reparaste, mas esse esquema é igual ao que tenho em cima, a unica diferença é que eu tirei as peças que não achava necessário meter.  :Coradoeolhos:  


Abraço

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Já agora, em PT existe alguma loja a vender Aquabee 2000/1?? Porque assim comprava uma normal curtava as pás e metia mesh, escusava de gastar € num rotor de agulhas.

Tambem já pensei usar outra bomba qualquer com 2000 L/H, curtar as pás do rotor e meter mesh, será que tambem funciona???

O ruido não é problema, o que me interessa mesmo é o preço/desempenho, e tambem não interessa que funcione a 200%, pois é para um aquario de 100 litros brutos no máximo, possivelmente nem precisará de funcionar a 70/80%.


Abraço

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Uma opiniao minha em relação a bomba a usar aconselho-te uma eheim de litragm equivalente talvez a 1260, um pouco mais cara mas uma bomba para o resta da vida sem duvida. Alias a Deltec está a começar a trocar as aquabee pela eheim pelo menos num modelo ja ta assim (Brevemente vou ter um  :Smile:  ). O meu actual aquamedic funciona com uma Eheim e tenho tido bons resultados.

Abraço
Hugo Oliveira

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Boas, obrigado pelo conselho, mas o intuito é poupar, não recurrendo a coisas XPTO, porque o volume de aquário que tenho não necessida de tanto, vai ter apenas 100 litros brutos, se espetar com um escumador destes a 200%, não sobra 1 unico pedacito de planton. looool.


Agora a sério, o intuito é mesmo poupar ao máximo, dai eu estar a perguntar se as bombas normais, cortanto as pás e metendo mesh, farão o mesmo efeito que as outras.

Abraço

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Vá lá pessoal, 145 visualizações e ninguem me sabe dizer se posso usar uma bomba normal ou nao??  :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:  

Abraço

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Claro que podes usar uma bomba qualquer desde que seja externa por causa do aquecimento. Vão-te dizer que tb tem que ter veio ceramico, mas ai já nao tenho tanta certeza, porque uso no retorno uma bomba 2500 com veio de aço que já dura à mais de 1 ano sem nenhum desgaste aparente. Tudo depende do tipo de aço, por isso o ceramico é mais seguro. Com veio de aço podes ter sorte e durar uns anos ou azar e durar uns dias.

Agora o problema é que dificilmente vais encontrar uma bomba que dê para adaptar ao escumador, com as caracteristicas que te disse e mais barata que a aquabee. É que as não são caras, acabei de receber uma que ficou por menos de 50. Comprei na Underwater e demorou cerca de 1 semana. Estou a usar 2 aquabee à mais de um ano e nunca avariaram. Já ficaram sem agua nenhuma 2 vezes e ainda duram  :yb665:  .

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Xiiii, já fui tanta vez ao site da underwater e nunca reparei que tinham Aquabee.  :SbPiggy:   :SbPiggy:   :SbPiggy:  


Abraço

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Tiago aconselho-te a usar a Aquabee 3000, com rotor de agulhas, as 2000 ficam um bocado fracas.

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Boas, não a necessidade de tanto, tal como disse é para um aquario de 100 litros brutos no máximo dos máximos, provavelmente nem isso terá, por isso é que digo é algo muito basico, apenas para não gastar  em nada que não preste e ter algo fiável.


Já agora Carlos, será que me podias indicar onde posso adquirir as Aquabee 3000 com rotor de agulhas??? (para o caso de mais tarde fazer um progecto maior). pode ser por MP sem problemas.


A bomba Aquabee já cá canta, e parece funcionar a 200%, sem ruidos e a fazer espuminha branquinha que té da gosto, nada a ver com uma de 1200L/H que tinha cá em casa. Esta é uma Aquabee 2000/1 e tem a entrada de ar na traseira, o que facilita ainda mais a inserção daquele tubo manhoso do ar.

Brevemente ponho fotos.

Abraço

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Deixo-te as medidas originais do APF600.



O tubo do corpo é 125mm.

Sugiro que faças o copo com tubo de 125mm e não 1500mm, assim o tubo do corpo é o mesmo do do copo, fica mais barato.

A bomba original é uma aquabee 2000/1.

Pestana

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

o Rui Peixoto está a vender um APF600 a 200, será que compensa fazeres um?

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Pois, já vi, mas ja uma pessoa vai ficar com ele. :S

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Tiago

Tal como havia dito, logo que tivesse tempo colocava fotografias dos meus dois Deltec. Estas não serão de detalhe e não é lá muito facil de as obter sem tirar um dos escumadores, mas penso que com os desenhos e esquemas que tens já deve dar uma boa ideia. Logo fotografo o copo e encaixe do mesmo em detalhe.













Tens outras opções além do Deltec como por exemplo o Bubble Master 200

aqui podes ver como construir um Mad Dog Skimmer em teste 			 			( 1 2) Escumador DIY

tens mais outros tópicos de construção Escumador by (já no aquário) 			 			( 1 2 3)

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Sim, já reparei nesses tambem, mas penso que pelo custo só da bomba não compensaria. Afinal é so um aquario de 100 litros e não vai ter mais do que 2/3 peixes pequenos.

Tinha aqui em casa um escumador a trabalhar com uma bomba de 1000L/H, e quando fui buscar a Aquabee 2000/1, decidi experimentar, mãe do ceu, o outro teve ligado 30 min e não tirou nada, com a Aquabee em 10 min tirou toda a matéria organica da água.  :Whistle:   (o aquario estava apenas cheio com água, portanto o que trazia saiu tudo. lool

Secalhar nem me aventuro noutro, pois este pareceu servir bem, só tenho que arranjar maneira de curtar a prancha de baixo para a espuma poder ir mais para baixo e tirar um pouco da entrada de ar, pois o bixo manda tanto ar que não consigo manter o nivel no copo mesmo com a saida de água no máximo.
Amanha tiro fotos e meto para verem alteração.


Abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Caso a opção que agora tens com o acoplamento da bomba Aquabee não te satisfizer e como são 100 litros apenas onde não planeias meter um bacalhau (Gadus morhua - Gadus morhua)... :yb665:  :SbSourire: ... tens boas opções aqui, todos com rotor de agulhas

Skimmer Beast 400P

Skimmer Beast 900S

Escumador Blau Scuma IT110

Grotech-PS-150 protein skimmer PerfectReef

BubbleM BM 110

REEF OCTOPUS DNW-110-6520 needlewheel

sem rotor de agulhas

Weipro SA-2018

Ficam as sugestões

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Axas que sim?? com a Aquabee aquilo deita mais espuma que sei lá o que. loooool.

Mas estou a pensar  fazer na mesma a Réplica e deixar este para reserva, pois se algum dia tiver um azar sempre tenho um de reservatorio.


Abraço

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Bem, o projecto está acabado, está super rodimentar, mas por um custo de 70 e ainda sobrou material para um reactor de kalk acho que está muito bom.
Ver se segunda tiro fotos.

Abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

boas tiago, 
Uma pergunta, o acrilico ficou tudo em 70!! compras te varras completas? ou so mesmo o que precisavas?
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Não foi feito em acrilico, ai é que está o meu ganho, foi td feito em PVC opaco, pois nao preciso de ver as bolhas para nada, so preciso que ele tire porcaria.  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

O escumador todo já com bomba, ficou mais barato que só o preço da bomba nova. loool.

ABraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Não foi feito em acrilico, ai é que está o meu ganho, foi td feito em PVC opaco, pois nao preciso de ver as bolhas para nada, so preciso que ele tire porcaria.   
> 
> O escumador todo já com bomba, ficou mais barato que só o preço da bomba nova. loool.
> 
> ABraço


Pois tava a ver pelo o preço.....
Enato so falta mesmo as fotos  :SbOk3:

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Bem, alguma coisa não está bem feita, não sei que se passa, a bomba não consegue fazer espuma, quando tenho a torneira no maximo, mas se diminuo o caudal da torneira, a espuma não chega nem ao pescoço do copo.

Será que alguma das medidas está mal??? ou é preciso algum procedimento especial??

Abraço

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Tiago.
Vê a entrada de ar no venturi,se não for o suficiente não faz as microbolhas necessárias.
Põe é mais fácil para percebermos.
Fica Bem

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Tiago, 
Como estas a fazer a alimentaçao do escumador? Queda de agua ou bomba?

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Ou as medidas estão mal feitas, ou o tubo de entrada de ar está mal concebido. Sem fotos para ver o que fizeste, fica dificil ajudar-te.
Ás vezes parece fácil, mas há pequenos promenores que fazem a diferença.

----------


## António Vitor

Se metesses a bomba dentro de agua a diferença entre o nivel da água sobre a bomba e do nivel que querias do escumador diminuia e portanto ela consegueria mandar mais altitude...mais elevação de água...
experimenta meteres isso na sump...

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Boas, o escumador é replica de um que funciona fora da SUMP, logo mal ou bem este tambem deveria trabalhar, acho eu  :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:  .
loooool.

Bem, a entrada é directa na bomba, ou seja, esta aquabee é tipo um modelo ou mais recente, ou mais antigo, e a entrada de ar é na propria bomba, na parte de trás. Amanha com as pilhas recarregadas ja tiro fotos para perceberem o que tou a dizer.

É alimentado por uma bomba de 1000L/H, mas pela distancia a que está chega la a 900L/H +-, ou seja, está dentro do indicado pela marca certo??

As medidas estão certinhas com as que o Vitor me deu, a menos que ele se tenha enganado a meter os valores. :S


Abraço

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

A aquabee é com rotor de agulhas ou rotor normal?

----------


## António Vitor

Se tens testado fora da sump, acredita que se mergulhares isso na sump (escumador com bomba), a bomba ganha potencia...
 :Big Grin: 
em termos relativos consegue mandar mais água, e portanto também poderás aumentar o débito de ar...

Eu na minha bomba de turbina (cortada agora só com mesh), coloquei uma tampa de rosca (a entrada da minha bomba tem rosca), e aí coloquei simples buracos na qual inseri o tubo do ar, coloquei bem no centro da tampa...
controlo depois o debito de ar com uma valvula na outra extremidade.

para a água são simples buracos
Se a bomba é igual ao dos deltec deveria dar...
estranho muito estranho, comneço a pensar que o problema deve estar no ar de entrada...

----------


## Tiago Sousa

rotor de agulhas.

É assim, isto está uma replica autentica dum deltec, ou seja, as entradas são as mesmas, os furos os mesmos, etc. Não tirei peça nenhuma da bomba, porque precisa da peça de pressão para fazer bolhas.

Tambem ja ponderei ser problema da entrada de ar, mas se a bomba trás entrada de ar, supostamente deveria ser mais do que suficiente para o que é preciso, certo???

Abraço

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Escumador integral, com tudo ligado.




A tal Aquabee especial, com a entrada de ar incorporada na bomba, para perceberem o que estou a dizer.



Abraço

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Tiago, isso está mal, a parte de trás da bomba não tem entrada nenhuma,  :yb624:  isso é massa compacta por aí não entra nada.

A entrada e a saida de água da bomba são do mesmo lado.

Desculpa lá mas não entendes mesmo nada disso :yb624: .

A entrada onde deves meter a entrada de ar é a da parte de cima da bomba, essa bomba não tem nada de especial, acho que foste enganado.

Há coisas que é preferivel deixar para que sabe, vais ter de mudar isso tudo.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Mistério.... :yb665:  

Bom, então é assim, em relação às medidas, essa bomba aquabee especial desconheço.

As medidas estão de acordo com o APF600 original mais mm menos mm como é obvio, mas o escumador do companheiro Tiago foge um pouco à regra, não é igual ao original ou seja, o problema com a quantidade de ar resume-se à pressão, ou seja o pesa por cima da bomba, melhor ainda à altura a que a bomba está da superficie da agua.

Se repararem bem nas fotos, a bomba está INVERTIDA e está muito mais baixa que o escumador original, cerca de uns 15 cm.

A solução é muito simples, sem qualquer complicação, ou colocas a bomba igual ao original, diminuis a pressão e tens mais ar, ou encurtas o peso da água em cima da bomba, ou seja encurtas o escumador na medida exacta como se a bomba estevesse igual ao original, talvez uns 15 cm.

Força nisso e vai dando noticias.

Pestana

----------


## Carlos Dias

Tiago

Tens aqui um exemplo para te guiares.



Como podes ver a entrada de ar está na tubagem e a bomba tem uma posição diferente.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

gostava de ver isso a bombar :Pracima:

----------


## António Vitor

O DIY está com bom aspecto!
um bom trabalho...parece-me!
 :SbOk:  

são apenas uns pequenos pormenores que tens de resolver. nada demais...
uma forma de mandares mais altura de água seria colocares a compressão ainda mais alto...
talvez por isso a tal disposição tenha grande importancia.

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Carlos, desculpa discurdar, mas parece-me que ou não reparaste bem, ou não conheces mesmo esta bomba. :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  
A entrada de ar é na bomba sim, e se quiseres vens ve-la pessoalmente para te mostrar, ou antes, eu tiro uma foto com o tubo de ar la metido, para perceberes onde é o buraco e não e nenhuma massa compacta.  :Wink: 



Como podes ver, a propria bomba tem a entrada de ar, o que acontece é que eu estupidamente, virei a bomba ao contrário e já andava a culpa o pobre do Vitor com as medidas. loooool. :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Depois de falar com o Vitor e ele me falar da bomba ao contrário é que me lembrei que secalhar até tinha metido os pés pelas mãos. looool. Afinal a bomba está mesmo ao contrário, ver se amanha dou uma ajeitana nisto e ver se já funca.


O escumador está muitissimo básico, as colagens foram todos a "manél dos cavalos" e os cortes então nem se fala mas  pelo preço que foi, se chegar a funcionar bem, digamos que poupei uns bons €, apesar de ter consciencia que nunca ficará um escumador com a eficaácia do original.

----------


## Carlos Dias

Tiago eu não conheço nenhuma Aquabee com essa entrada de ar.

De qualquer maneira, se estás tão confiante, continua, espero que isso um dia escume. :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

> Carlos, desculpa discurdar, mas parece-me que ou não reparaste bem, ou não conheces mesmo esta bomba.  
> A entrada de ar é na bomba sim, e se quiseres vens ve-la pessoalmente para te mostrar, ou antes, eu tiro uma foto com o tubo de ar la metido, para perceberes onde é o buraco e não e nenhuma massa compacta. 
> 
> 
> 
> Como podes ver, a propria bomba tem a entrada de ar, o que acontece é que eu estupidamente, virei a bomba ao contrário e já andava a culpa o pobre do Vitor com as medidas. loooool.  
> 
> Depois de falar com o Vitor e ele me falar da bomba ao contrário é que me lembrei que secalhar até tinha metido os pés pelas mãos. looool. Afinal a bomba está mesmo ao contrário, ver se amanha dou uma ajeitana nisto e ver se já funca.
> 
> ...


Discordo!
não terá a mesma eficácia pelas colagens mal feitas?
 :Big Grin: 

não faz sentido!

----------


## Tiago Sousa

As colagens, estão mal feitas mas é pela estética, o que interessa é o diametro da tubagem e essas estão correctas, as colagens estárem a "manel dos cavalos" é só um aparte. looooool

Um escumador não é mais eficas só porque é em acrilico ou em PVC transparente ou porque tem as colagens a mostra, é eficaz quando as medidas estão bem feitas (que por acaso estão certinhas com as medidas fornecidas) e a bomba ser a litragem (que por acaso tambem é) e está correctamente configurado (medidas da bomba no escumador, etc). 
Mas temos que ter noção que se estamos a copiar uma coisa, é dificil fazer igual, conseguimos parecido. Mas tambem, a eficácia do mesmo mesmo que fique a metade, já vai tirar tudo, o aquário só tem 100 litros. looooool.

As partes brancas na bomba fui eu que meti, para precanço de mais tarde não cair água.

Abraço

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Bomba correcta e escumador a bombar. =D. Já se nota o cimo das bolhas com um tom acastanhado, o que é bom sinal.

Uma duvida, o nivel das bolhas custuma estar mais ou menos onde??? das bolhas em massa, não da espuma castanha, tipo a meio do copo, mesmo quase no topo ou é indiferente???

Já tirei fotos, depois meto.


Abraço

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Deves regular o ar para que as bolhas fiquem no inicio do copo.

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Mas se eu tiver a torneira de descarga no maximo, o nivel nem sequer ao copo chega, e as bolhas não chegam.

Disseram-me para meter o nivel de água no inicio do pescoço, e ligar o ar ao maximo, se fizer isso a espuma chega mais ou menos a meio do pescoço é onde está o meu copo. (as medidas do meu copo são inferiores as que o Vitor me forneceu, pois para conseguir poupar, aproveitei uma caixa de DVD's de 50.  :Coradoeolhos:   loooooool)


Abraço

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Mas as medidas do pescoço são iguais certo?.

Se sim, deverias conseguir chegar com bolhas ao fim do pescoço.

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Sim são. as medidas estão correctas, só o tamanho do copo é que é diferente, mas as medidas do pescoço são as mesmas. 

Será que a entrada de ar da bomba não consegue mandar ar suficiente para a propria bomba??

É que para conseguir ter bolhas suficientes para a bater no topo do pescoço, tenho que fechar a torneira de descarga. 

Será que tenho que diminuir a força de entrada de água da bomba que abastece o escumador???

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Bem, isso está complicado.

Aumenta o fluxo de entrada de água para dentro do escumador, se estiver no máximo e as bolhas não cheguem ao local pretendido fecha um pouco a válvula de saida de escumador até as bolhas estarem no nivel desejado.

Pestana

----------


## Tiago Sousa

É isso que tenho feito, mas tambem o meu aquário não tinha nada la dentro para alem de rocha, e o outro escumador, apesar de fraco, tirou provavelmente toda a porcaria que lá tinha. Como tal e para fazer um teste real, peguei num aquário pequeno que aqui tinha em casa, enchi de água salgada, e bota de comida de peixes as carradas lá para dentro. vai ficar a deteriorar a comida e provocar um aumento de matéria organica brutal. Durante o FDS vai ficar a escumar sozinho e segunda feira logo vejo os resultados (vou aproveitar que vou estar o FDS fora).


Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

deves ter ar a mais...(para a bomba que tu tens e esse débito)
restringe o ar e vê se não chega lá acima a água...

O ar que tu metes está relacionado com o débito de água, se tu tens a água à saida da bomba de alguma forma restringida também tens de restringir o ar...
tens alguma valvula para controlar a entrada de ar na bomba?
isso é fundamental!

Seria mais fácil com uma bomba mais potente, e ires brincando com débito de água e ar...

----------


## Tiago Sousa

O escumador trabalha com estas bombas, portanto funcionará bem assim.

Quanto ao ar a mais, é possivel, mas ar a mais não faria as bolhas serem em demasia e por isso ter que restringir o ar??? o problema é que as bolhas não chegam ao topo do copo sem eu restrigir a água que sai.

Tenho que arranjar um controlador e ver.

Esqueci-me de meter uma curva na parte de dentro, por onde entra a agua e a agua saia a direito em vez de sair para baixo. 

Após meter essa dita curva, reparo que a bomba se o nivel de água for baixo não faz bolhas, será que ao limpar a bomba meti algo mal??? ela antes fuincionava bem, agora saiem umas bolhas um pouco grandes.

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

mas tens de tapar completamente a saida do escumador para a esupuma atingir o pescoço?

isso requer é uma bomba mais poderosa...
talvez haja diferenças no projecto para o deltec, que tu não estejas a ver...

----------


## Tiago Sousa

A unica diferença que estou a ver é a bomba não estar a funcionar a 100%, porque o resto está igual, as medidas tive a conferir e batem todas bem.

Não é toda, mas fechar um bucado, mas se qualquer maneira ele está a escumar e bem.

Agora o unico problema que estou a ter, é que a bomba subre-aquece e para de funcionar, não consigo perceber porque, visto que ela é para funcionar dentro ou fora de água. de qualquer maneira, se não conseguir resolver o problema, espeto com ele para dentro da SUMP, resolve-se o problema. loool

Abraço

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Não sei bem ainda porque, mas a bomba queimou.  :Frown: . 

Parou de repente e veio um xeiro a queimado, foi logo desligada, mas parece que chegou assim ao fim a bomba maavilha, com a entrada que ninguem conhecia e que facilitava imenso.
Agora ando a procura de uma nova, vamos lá ver se me safo.

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

Ar a mais faz as bombas desferrarem, tenta tal como te tinha dito restringir o ar...

desferrando aquecem ficam ali a cavitar...
´
só agora reparei que tinhas queimado a bomba...
pena não teres restringido o ar antes...
pode ter sido isso, ou então teve uma entrada de água salgada!

é que embora fosse o mesmo modelo dos deltec, tinha diferenças substancias em relação ao outro modelo.
a tal entrada de ar

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Talvez tenha sido esse o erro, não sei, ela já tinha funcionado dentro de água e nunca tinha aquecido, mas desta não escapou, pois não tinha a água a rrefecer (já estava fora).

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Tiago,onde compraste essa bomba?Estou a procura de uma para substituir uma ja velha que rachou.

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Esta era usada, mas posso tentar informar-me onde foi adquirida.

Abraço

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Se conseguires saber agradeço.

----------

